# skyline maxi xxl cage



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve just bought one of these and wondered if anyone on here already owned one?? seems a bit flimsy to me but it`s absolutely huge!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Not got one but would like to see it


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

type it into google, as far as i can see zooplus is the only place that sells them. they are absolutely massive, i`ve not measured mine yet but it looks huge compared to their specifications and i can see from reviews that others were shocked with the size, even the height is massive, my sweep can go binky in there with ease!


----------

